# Here is my Truck ans Pusher



## Omran (Oct 10, 2009)

*Here is my Truck and pusher*

More picture will come soon.


----------



## Omran (Oct 10, 2009)

Oh forgot the bobcat inside the container  Thumbs Up


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

Very nice 1ton I would trade my truck for it,what year is it & have you had any problem with your 6.0 motor?


----------



## Omran (Oct 10, 2009)

TremblaySNOW;1195533 said:


> Very nice 1ton I would trade my truck for it,what year is it & have you had any problem with your 6.0 motor?


Thank you, it is 2006 model, and thanks the Lord I really have very good luck with it, the 6.0 needs good maintnence, I do all my fluid service on time and all the filters, and it been a real good to me.


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

Thats good my 06 has only had the EGR problem and was fix under warranty, the machanic said that it was caused buy not working it hard (Babed), and to keep the turbo psi up so it does'nt carbon up the vains in the turbo ,


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

If I read it correctly on the truck , Is your company called "Homeboys Friendly Yardwork"?


----------



## Omran (Oct 10, 2009)

You Got it very close, it is Homerun's friendly yardworks llc.
here are two more pictures


----------



## 3ipka (Oct 9, 2009)

sweet set up you have there....you heat the container?


----------



## Omran (Oct 10, 2009)

3ipka;1195737 said:


> sweet set up you have there....you heat the container?


thank you, I am going to get one of the LP small heater to use it for few minuts to heat the container only when the door half open, but I also have electric outlet there.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Very clean looking equipment!


----------



## Omran (Oct 10, 2009)

Brant'sLawnCare;1195746 said:


> Very clean looking equipment!


thank you, they are like my babies I take care of them and they take care of me, I try to wash my equipment every chance I get, and keep maintening them all the time I figure a little work upfront will keep them alive. pluse I always tell my wife, that this toys costed us more than our doublewide. :laughing:


----------



## Omran (Oct 10, 2009)

*and here is what I do the best*

few picture of grade work I do when the sun is shining


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Nice work !!!


----------



## Omran (Oct 10, 2009)

thelettuceman;1195792 said:


> Nice work !!!


Thank you.


----------



## Omran (Oct 10, 2009)

I will get some more pictures next week.


----------



## Omran (Oct 10, 2009)

here are more pictures


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

Omran;1195712 said:


> You Got it very close, it is Homerun's friendly yardworks llc.
> here are two more pictures


Oh HaHa ok, That sounds better. Very nice grade job.


----------



## Omran (Oct 10, 2009)

Thank you Advantage, how do you like your S250. I used to have S220, and the I upgraded to t250, I like bobcat SS, I have very good luck with them.


----------



## jgoetter1 (Feb 23, 2007)

Do you notice any advantage grading with a loader with tracks?


----------



## Omran (Oct 10, 2009)

jgoetter1;1204531 said:


> Do you notice any advantage grading with a loader with tracks?


Yes Sir, indeed, the tracks carry the grade way better than the wheels, and the pressure per square foot is equaly devided so you don't leave rots in ground.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Very nice equipment and pics. The grading is nice! I always liked having my steel over tire tracks on for grading, better finish in the end. 

Keep up the good work HOMEBOY.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

nice set up, grading looks great


----------



## jgoetter1 (Feb 23, 2007)

Omran;1206314 said:


> Yes Sir, indeed, the tracks carry the grade way better than the wheels, and the pressure per square foot is equaly devided so you don't leave rots in ground.


I'd trade my S250 for a T300 now but I push an 8' box with it all winter. I don't think the tracks would be a good idea.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Don't let out the secret to make the grading look so niceThumbs Up


----------



## RMC LANDSCAPING (Dec 21, 2009)

nice work keep posting pics!!


----------



## Omran (Oct 10, 2009)

I am going to post more pictures in the next few days, I just have to find my camera again LOL.


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

nice work and equipment!


----------



## Omran (Oct 10, 2009)

*here are two more pictures*

here is one more picture, I am trying to upload before pictures too, may be the size of the file is too big.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Looks good, I'm suprised there are no retaining walls to the left side of the house.


----------



## Omran (Oct 10, 2009)

Man O Man, I think the winter is gone here in KY, and I really don't like that because we did not have not even one singel good size storm, next week we will be in the 50tees, buT at least I have lined up two yards to finish grade, so on monday I go play in the mud to rough grade first and then we wait till it is dry enough to harly rake, pictures will be taken before start and when finished.


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

nice grading work


----------



## Omran (Oct 10, 2009)

*here sre the Trucks after they got a bath*

two more pictures, I pressure washed my trucks today


----------



## wellnermp (Dec 15, 2009)

Nice looking equipment. Looks like you're pretty handy with that skidsteer!


----------



## Omran (Oct 10, 2009)

wellnermp;1239740 said:


> Nice looking equipment. Looks like you're pretty handy with that skidsteer!


Thank you man, it took me awhile till I figured out how to work this toys, but I really do enjoy it, as I said, after a long waiting, I got to grade two more yards next week, I will sure post more pictures.


----------



## wellnermp (Dec 15, 2009)

Omran;1239783 said:


> Thank you man, it took me awhile till I figured out how to work this toys, but I really do enjoy it, as I said, after a long waiting, I got to grade two more yards next week, I will sure post more pictures.


That's crazy that you can go do dirt work in the middle of February. Must make for some good variety.


----------



## Omran (Oct 10, 2009)

wellnermp;1239806 said:


> That's crazy that you can go do dirt work in the middle of February. Must make for some good variety.


Well it sounds crazy, but here in KY we don't get real snow like the north, and today it wormed up all the way to 53F the weather forcast prodects that the next 7 days will be all dry and in the 50tees.


----------



## Omran (Oct 10, 2009)

*more pictures*

here is a picture of my pusher


----------



## Omran (Oct 10, 2009)

*here are more pictures from a yard I done yesterday*

it had a lot of rocks in this yard, but I did the best I can do with the materials I had to work with.


----------



## Omran (Oct 10, 2009)

I hope that i did not scare any of you guys when I posted my picture standing infront of that bobcat.LOL :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Omran (Oct 10, 2009)

almost lost my thred pump up to keep my eye on it, so I can post more pictures here.lol


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

HAhha Nice stuff! 
How do you like that skid with no enclosure during a storm?


----------



## Omran (Oct 10, 2009)

Plow man Foster;1255341 said:


> HAhha Nice stuff!
> How do you like that skid with no enclosure during a storm?


thank you plowman,
Well I bought a vinal cover and door for it, but the bobcat dealer told me to take it off when i transport it or the wind might damage it, that is why you did not see it in the picture.


----------



## Omran (Oct 10, 2009)

Move the thread back to the first page, I have to keep it available for me to post more pictures.


----------



## Omran (Oct 10, 2009)

I am back from spring sleep lol, I get so busy in spring that I don't have time to come online any more, so I came back tonight to see how is every body doing?


----------



## Omran (Oct 10, 2009)

Just wanted to keep this thread for new picture very soon.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Those are some nice houses and nice work sir.


----------



## Omran (Oct 10, 2009)

Hello Friends, How are you all doing? Weather is sooo f%%%%ed up here very warm and we did not see not even a dust of any thing yet LOL.


----------

